# Virtuosity: When is the more than speed?



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

This is probably a silly topic, but I was thinking about how I tend to view virtuosos. I almost always see them or a work as standing out due to the ability to play fast and play it well.

Outside of the emotional sphere, are there pieces that are technically difficult and require a virtuoso's skill, but is not an issue of speed? Or perhaps it is fast, but more subtle.

My brother is a bit of a guitar player - most genres including classical. I remember him talking about a seemingly innocuous part of a rock guitar solo that was harder to grasp than the flashier, faster sounding tapping in the same solo.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

For wind and string instruments, the quality of the tone matters a lot. Hitting difficult notes or chords like they are nothing is another mark of the virtuoso.

In simplest terms, my definition of a virtuoso is someone who can combine a lot of different technical skills and musicality to make their instrument express something and/or sound brilliant.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If an instrumentalist moves me, whether it is at adagio, andante or allegro tempo, THAT is virtuosity; for me it is synonymous with musicianship, and it has nothing to do with simply being able to play something fast. It takes years to develop, and it remains illusive for all but the greatest musicians.

Listen to Rachel Barton Pine play the adagio from the Brahms Violin Concerto. THAT is virtuosity!

Complete and seamless control of a musical instrument regardless of the tempo.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Virtuosity is much more than playing fast. Generally, to me, it means making the difficult sound easy, thru superior technique, control and coordination....this may involve great control of response in extreme registers, a flawless articulation, wide dynamic range, variation of tone color, smooth technique in awkward passages...in short, overcoming any technical issues that might interfere with musical expression.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Musicality is the master,skill the servant


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> Musicality is the master, skill the servant


Seldom seen such wise words.:tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Always, basically~


----------



## MonagFam (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I knew there was more to it than I was probably giving it credit. Is the term over-used?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Seldom seen such wise words.:tiphat:


I remember the words of Anner Bijlsma who does not play anymore but still feel that he is a musician.
There is nothing wrong with beïng entertaint but what is more fulfilling than to be active as a listener,sitting so to speak besides the performer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Virtuosity is having the technique to do what you like with the music whether fast or slow. There were pianists Like Richter who had fabulous techniques but could actually convince us by playing music slower than usual. Gould was the same.


----------

